# Rinnai RL94i Trouble Code 11



## Olemissplumber

The unit has been installed for 4 days and I did all the installation checks regarding gas pressure upon completing the install. The unit has worked perfectly until 3 hrs ago when the customer called with the complaint of no hot water and code 11. Unit is grounded. Any past experience?


----------



## Olemissplumber

I had the customer power down the unit and check both gas valves(one at source and one at unit) to make sure they are inline with pipe in the on position. No change upon running water still showing code 11. Priority green light is active on. Temp set at 130.


----------



## Gettinit

It could be many things not letting it fire. Go and check the dip switches. Remove the wires from the controller and see if it works. Check gas pressures. Check to see if it is the correct gas. Long list.


----------



## Olemissplumber

Gettinit said:


> It could be many things not letting it fire. Go and check the dip switches. Remove the wires from the controller and see if it works. Check gas pressures. Check to see if it is the correct gas. Long list.


Yeah I can't go until tomorrow morning. Gas pressure should be ok unless it's a problem at the meter. The tankless and a small gas stove is all the meter is supplying. 1" at meter and 3/4 to tankless. I had stove and tankless at max output during gas pressure test. All was good. Gas type is correct.

Unit has built in controller only on front of unit.

Only dip switch 5 is on to allow for temps up to 
140.

I did this install myself.

I'm thinking igniter is not firing but have never checked one before.


----------



## 504Plumber

It quite possibly could be just a loose wire on one of the solenoids. 

How far away is the meter from the heater, it seems like too small of a line if it reduces down 30 feet away.


----------



## Olemissplumber

504Plumber said:


> It quite possibly could be just a loose wire on one of the solenoids.
> 
> How far away is the meter from the heater, it seems like too small of a line if it reduces down 30 feet away.


The gas line runs less than 20 ft. If gas line size was a problem the manometer should have shown a drop in pressure when both appliances where running at max output during pressure test. 

I'm thinking loose wire also or a defective part.


----------



## Olemissplumber

If I can't find the problem with a few simple checks and Rinnai tech support can't quickly help resolve the issue then my customer will be getting a new heater by lunch tomorrow. I don't have all day to play with it.


----------



## Plumb Bob

Call Rinnai tech support they will walk you through diagnostic


----------



## Olemissplumber

Plumb Bob said:


> Call Rinnai tech support they will walk you through diagnostic


Didn't need to call Rinnai. I checked the pressure and it was reading 30"W.C. 

The gas line has a regulator at the meter that was faulty. I replaced the regulator and all is well. 

It must have crapped out a few days after I installed it.

It reads 9.0 W.C. Now and 7.0 W.C. Max fire.

Me happy happy


----------



## Gettinit

Was there trash in the vent limiter?


----------



## Olemissplumber

Gettinit said:


> Was there trash in the vent limiter?


I just went and looked and its clean. Brand new type clean


----------



## Olemissplumber

It's actually not a vent limiter it's a vent protector. Vent limiters shouldn't be used outdoors. But I get what your asking and the vent was clean.


----------

